# Mary had a little lamb.... that tasted great grilled with vegetables!



## jirodriguez (May 22, 2010)

Gave the WSM a break last night and did a grilled boneless leg of lamb with a warm grilled veg. salad, and cous-cous.

Lamb got rubbed with Cavendish Greek seasoning, salt, pepper, red chili flakes, and EVOO.


Vegetables got cut and coated in EVOO with a little salt in preperation for their grilling. Note - for grilling onion insert two skewers into an onion, then but between the skewers. You end up with two onion "lollypops" held together with the skewers so they don't fall apart when you grill them.



Got the grill set up 50/50... one side super hot, other side no coals at all. There is one chunk of mesquite in the coals for some smoke flavor.


Seared the outside of lamb over high heat, then moved over to inderect side for about 40 min. till the internal temp got to 160°.


After the lamb had cooked for about 30 min. I tossed the veg. onto the hot part of the grill till I got a nice carmalization with a little bit of char. The peppers I charred the outside completely then scrapped the skin off with the edge of my knife.



Veg. got cut up into chunky bites, added 2 cloves fresh garlic, 3 table spoons fresh minced basil, 3 table spoons fresh minced parsley, 6 oz. crumbled feta cheese, olive oil, about 2 table spoons of balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper to taste. Give it all a good toss.



Pulled the lamb and gave it a 15 min. rest in foil.


Plated it all up with some couscous..... super yummy, and actually very healthy as well.


----------



## squirrel (May 22, 2010)

Wow, that is beautiful! Those veggies are super awesome looking!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 22, 2010)

What She Said mt mouth is watering so baddly I tcant' tpye or somethign like that. dribble dribble..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for sure just have to be awarded for this one. I just want some of the veg too.


----------



## lugnutz (May 22, 2010)

WOW..that says it all


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 22, 2010)

Not a lamb fan, but that would convert me!


----------



## brew (May 23, 2010)

My parents make a lot of lamb, mostly over cooked and dry.  This inspires me to make them a tasty leg of lamb in the smokehouse.  Thanks for posting!!


----------



## meateater (May 23, 2010)

Great looking lamb, I love that stuff.


----------

